# Noordervaart in.Nl, Wer kennt sich aus ??



## alex-racer (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand was über den Noordervaart Kanal verraten, hat schon mal jemand dort geangelt.
Habe Bilder gesehen der Kanal sieht ziemlich naturbelassen aus.

Wisst ihr etwas über den Fischbestand ??


Gruß Alex


----------



## schnupp (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Noordervaart in.Nl, Wer kennt sich aus ??*

Hallo,
sehr guter Raubfischbestand aber auch sehr gut für Karpfen und Grasfisch.
Für genauere Infos Pn

Gruss

Chris#h


----------



## Tomm (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Noordervaart in.Nl, Wer kennt sich aus ??*

Noordervaart,

ziemlich stark befischt zumindest was Raubfisch angeht.
Naturbelassen??Der Kanal liegt direkt an einer Schnellstraße!!

Aber das Wasser ist glasklar.

Grüße,Thomas


----------



## dipsy (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Noordervaart in.Nl, Wer kennt sich aus ??*

Moin,

hinzu kommt das er bis auf die Mitte komplett verkrautet ist.

Was ich aber viel schlimmer finde sind die momentanen Hinweisschilder: ACHTUNG EICHENPROZESSIONSPINNER

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## daviboy (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Noordervaart in.Nl, Wer kennt sich aus ??*

Hey weiss einer welchen verein ich beitreten muss um den kanal zu befischen oder reicht ein vispass von einem anderen verein in limburg ??

gruss david#h


----------

